# Jumping Spider Not Eating



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the website/community, and as the thread title states, one of my jumping spiders is not eating. She's drinking just fine, and seems to be happy exploring the area, however, she won't eat. Any clues as to why she won't eat? (Note: I'm feeding tiny grasshopper nymphs, the others will eat them, however, she will not)


----------



## Tarantula155 (Sep 20, 2016)

It's probably getting ready to molt. After it sheds, give it a few days before you feed it


----------



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok, thank you ^-^, this is the first spider I've kept since I was four lol, so I'm not the best at figuring these things out


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 20, 2016)

I wish I could help you but for some reason I can't keep jumpers alive.. They never feed for me.. I don't understand it..


----------



## Ranitomeya (Sep 20, 2016)

You can try offering something less intimidating. My experience with jumping spiders is that they'll refuse food if they don't feel like they can take it down. Individuals that refuse crickets, roaches, and grasshoppers usually end up taking caterpillars and flies of similar size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 21, 2016)

@14pokies, really? that' must suck :/ they're amazing to watch.
@Ranitomeya, I'll try to feed it caterpillars and flies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 21, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I wish I could help you but for some reason I can't keep jumpers alive.. They never feed for me.. I don't understand it..


If I drop food in for mine without putting them in the window where they can warm up their muscles, they'll completely ignore it. As soon as I move them to the window seal, within 30 minutes or so they'll eat. House temp is always around 75, but for whatever reason they just need the sun/higher temps to eat it seems. So maybe give that a shot if you haven't already.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 21, 2016)

Ghost56 said:


> If I drop food in for mine without putting them in the window where they can warm up their muscles, they'll completely ignore it. As soon as I move them to the window seal, within 30 minutes or so they'll eat. House temp is always around 75, but for whatever reason they just need the sun/higher temps to eat it seems. So maybe give that a shot if you haven't already.


I'll give it a try!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 21, 2016)

I will as well, it waited for a pinhead cricket to die by it's self before it ate it, also, a thing happened. (Off topic) One of my jumpers built a funnel like web, anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 21, 2016)

JumpingNerscylla said:


> I will as well, it waited for a pinhead cricket to die by it's self before it ate it, also, a thing happened. (Off topic) One of my jumpers built a funnel like web, anyone know what that's all about?


That's their "hammock", they build those to sit in/sleep in. Pretty much the only webbing you'll see them do.


----------



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 21, 2016)

Ghost56 said:


> That's their "hammock", they build those to sit in/sleep in. Pretty much the only webbing you'll see them do.


Aahh, ok. I was just wondering because my other one built a web on the side of the environment to the point where it looks like he's sleeping on the wall.


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 21, 2016)

JumpingNerscylla said:


> Aahh, ok. I was just wondering because my other one built a web on the side of the environment to the point where it looks like he's sleeping on the wall.


I've got a male that's built his like that too, he seems to enjoy sleeping vertical for whatever reason lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingNerscylla (Sep 21, 2016)

Really? That's weird that they do that though. Also, mine that does that is a Bold Jumper, so, he's rather small.


----------



## slayerofgoliath86 (Jul 13, 2022)

So this is my blade he keeps getting doing this comes out for a little bit and then goes back in here hasn’t been eating in a few days 

is he molting

Sorry for poor photos


----------

